# secondo voi



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2009)

che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia


Intenti lo stesso livello culturale o gli stessi interessi?


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia


parecchia.
io sono stata da giovanissima con un tipo che era ignorante come una capra e mi vergognavo da morire


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Intenti lo stesso livello culturale o gli stessi interessi?


 la prima.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> parecchia.
> io sono stata da giovanissima con un tipo che era ignorante come una capra e mi vergognavo da morire


 mi rincuori bru'...ripensavo al mio fidanzatino dei 18 anni: miliardario ma di un'ignoranza strepitosa....quando ha iniziato a pesarmi la cosa il rapporto è andato a puttane


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi rincuori bru'...ripensavo al mio fidanzatino dei 18 anni: miliardario ma di un'ignoranza strepitosa....quando ha iniziato a pesarmi la cosa il rapporto è andato a puttane


 
ti giuro che mi vergognavo di portarlo a casa.
mia madre poi era bastardissima e non gliene lasciava passare una...
era imbarazzante 
ma proprio una capra


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti giuro che mi vergognavo di portarlo a casa.
> mia madre poi era bastardissima e non gliene lasciava passare una...
> era imbarazzante
> ma proprio una capra


il mio era un bravissimo ragazzo (oddio poi s'è trombato la mia migliore amica) ma non azzeccava un congiuntivo


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la prima.


Mah lasciando perdere il curriculum scolastico che non vale molto (almeno per me) non saprei. Può capitare l'avventura ma una coppia... beh la vedo difficile...


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti giuro che mi vergognavo di portarlo a casa.
> mia madre poi era bastardissima e non gliene lasciava passare una...
> era imbarazzante
> ma proprio una capra


 gli ha mollato un atarassico secco secco?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah lasciando perdere il curriculum scolastico che non vale molto (almeno per me) non saprei. Può capitare l'avventura ma una coppia... beh la vedo difficile...


 son daccordo, ma perchè lo pensi?


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> son daccordo, ma perchè lo pensi?


Perché se la differenza è grande prima o poi si sente e fa male all'equilibrio. Soprattutto quando la coppia affronta il mondo. Certo non è che la parità culturale porti automaticamente al grande amore, ma se c'è aiuta...


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli ha mollato un atarassico secco secco?


 
ti dico solo che lo chiamava l'uomo di  neanderthal


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia


parecchia ,anzi  forse come partner è più stimolante una persona maggiormente acculturata


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2009)

dipende dall'intelligenza dellaparte intellettualmente meno preparata.
che fra parentesi ,in questi anni è sempre più l'uomo perché il numero delle donne laureate rispetto agli uomini sta vertiginosamente salendo.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dall'intelligenza dellaparte intellettualmente meno preparata.
> che fra parentesi ,in questi anni è sempre più l'uomo perché il numero delle donne laureate rispetto agli uomini sta vertiginosamente salendo.


Io non ne faccio tanto una questione di laurea , ma piuttosto di cultura personale e vivacità intellettuale .


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io non ne faccio tanto una questione di laurea , ma piuttosto di cultura personale e vivacità intellettuale .


 certo.
era un dato che esulava


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io non ne faccio tanto una questione di laurea , ma piuttosto di cultura personale e vivacità intellettuale .


Idem.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*......*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia


Se per cultura vogliamo intendere la conoscenza, il sapere, quoto tutto quanto sin qui scritto. Con buona pace del vecchio detto per il quale l'Amore  supererebbe tutte le barriere. ma magari per qulcuno è stato o è così. Dipende forse dai caratteri e dalle aspettative che si hanno in una relazione stabile.
Se invece per cultura  intendiamo l'appartenenza ad una determinata comunità sociale (cattotlica, mussulmana ecc ecc.) il discorso si complica un pochino, secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia


Se parli di differenza di scolarizzazione, può contare... ma neanche troppo.
Se parli di cultura... beh, se lì la differenza è grande, la coppia dura poco IMHO.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Maggio 2009)

Penso che la cosa più importante, più che il bagaglio culturale in sè, sia proprio che ci si trovi con una persona dotata di simile vivacità intellettuale. Il colto ma ottuso è probabilmente più insopportabile del semplice ma curioso della vita, a mio avviso.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Maggio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che la cosa più importante, più che il bagaglio culturale in sè, sia proprio che ci si trovi con una persona dotata di simile vivacità intellettuale. Il colto ma ottuso è probabilmente più insopportabile del semplice ma curioso della vita, a mio avviso.[/quote]


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Penso che la cosa più importante, più che il bagaglio culturale in sè, sia proprio che ci si trovi con una persona dotata di simile vivacità intellettuale. Il colto ma ottuso è probabilmente più insopportabile del semplice ma curioso della vita, a mio avviso.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Maggio 2009)

anche se a volte funziona.

Ho una coppia di amici: lei laureata in giurisprudenza, donna di classe, elegante e raffinata, piecevole nelle conversazioni leggere come nel salotto più impegnato.

lui grezzo, aria burbera, non prende un congiuntivo nemmeno se lo paghi, ripete sempre le stesse cose....

eppure stanno insieme da 20 anni ed hanno due bellissimi bambini.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che la cosa più importante, più che il bagaglio culturale in sè, sia proprio che ci si trovi con una persona dotata di simile vivacità intellettuale. *Il colto ma ottuso è probabilmente più insopportabile del semplice ma curioso della vita, a mio avviso*.


Quotissimo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Maggio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie, ho dimenticato gli occhiali in macchina....
> ...


----------



## ranatan (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia


E' piuttosto importante, ma più che la cultura direi anche io che è impotante la curiosità in una persona.
Puoi anche non avere studiato ma leggere molto e aver voglia di conscere sempre qualcosa di nuovo.
Una cosa che però non reggerei è stare con uno che sbaglia i congiuntivi o che è volgare nel parlare e nel comportarsi.
Inoltre credo che non riuscirei a stare con un uomo dalle idee politiche e sociali completamente diverse dalle mie


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' piuttosto importante, ma più che la cultura direi anche io che è impotante la curiosità in una persona.
> Puoi anche non avere studiato ma leggere molto e aver voglia di conscere sempre qualcosa di nuovo.
> Una cosa che però non reggerei è stare con uno che sbaglia i congiuntivi o che è volgare nel parlare e nel comportarsi.
> Inoltre *credo che non riuscirei a stare con un uomo dalle idee politiche e sociali completamente diverse dalle mie[*/quote]
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se parli di differenza di scolarizzazione, può contare... ma neanche troppo.
> Se parli di cultura... beh, se lì la differenza è grande, la coppia dura poco IMHO.


la cultura è un po' tutt'e due, no?


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che la cosa più importante, più che il bagaglio culturale in sè, sia proprio che ci si trovi con una persona dotata di simile vivacità intellettuale. Il colto ma ottuso è probabilmente più insopportabile del semplice ma curioso della vita, a mio avviso.


 Il vero colto è semplice ed è sempre curioso ed aperto. Il "colto ottuso" è sempre un bluff. Tendenzialmente, uno stronzo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la cultura è un po' tutt'e due, no?


No emma direi proprio di no... la scolarizzazione e la cultura sono cose parecchio distinte, che qualche volta possono pure coincidere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Maggio 2009)

A me, comunque, fa sempre un po' paura la cultura altrui.
Essendo piuttosto limitato, temo a volte di essere messo in difficoltà da citazioni dotte che non conosco, o, peggio, dalla pretesa del colto di turno che pensa sia sufficiente la citazione di un grande a caso per mettere il punto fermo ad ogni tentativo di interpretazione di qualche concetto. Spesso mi sono trovato davanti a pappagalli capaci di mille citazioni ma del tutto refrattari a qualsiasi tentativo di rielaborazione personale.
In una coppia, quindi, livello culturale a parte, fondamentale è il desiderio comune di scambio e comunicazione, confronto, ricerca, evouzione, crescita. Che sia poco o che sia tanto, ma che sia simile, quantomeno, 'sì da non imporre al più dinamico rinunce che alla lunga logorano.

La vergogna per l'ignoranza altrui la ritengo una forma di ignoranza forse più profonda ancora.
L'ignoranza è un limite, il più delle volte, non una colpa, quindi provarne vergogna lo vedo come un gesto di presunzione. Se si deve rispettare ed aiutare il disabile fisico, per quale motivo non si dovrebbe fare altrettanto per quello...... culturale?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No emma direi proprio di no... la scolarizzazione e la cultura sono cose parecchio distinte, che qualche volta possono pure coincidere.


 non ho detto che coincidono, ma che la cultura un po' dipende anche dalla scolarizzazione...mi spiego: ci sono libri che non ho preso più in mano dal liceo, tipo quello di fisica o di geografia astronomica.....ma restano le nozioni e quelle, o la gran parte, le ricordo bene. Anche quelle per me son cultura. se non avessi studiato non saprei che la figura geometrica della terra è detta geoide o che la Seconda Legge della Termodinamica enuncia che tutte le volte che si verifica una trasformazione di energia, cioè una reazione chimica, non si può utilizzare tutta l'energia inizialmente disponibile... mi pare


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Maggio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me, comunque, fa sempre un po' paura la cultura altrui.
> Essendo piuttosto limitato, temo a volte di essere messo in difficoltà da citazioni dotte che non conosco, o, peggio, dalla pretesa del colto di turno che pensa sia sufficiente la citazione di un grande a caso per mettere il punto fermo ad ogni tentativo di interpretazione di qualche concetto. Spesso mi sono trovato davanti a pappagalli capaci di mille citazioni ma del tutto refrattari a qualsiasi tentativo di rielaborazione personale.
> In una coppia, quindi, livello culturale a parte, fondamentale è il desiderio comune di scambio e comunicazione, confronto, ricerca, evouzione, crescita. Che sia poco o che sia tanto, ma che sia simile, quantomeno, 'sì da non imporre al più dinamico rinunce che alla lunga logorano.
> 
> ...


 
la penso proprio come te. Purtroppo spesso la cultura e la curiosità nasce anche (non solo ma anche) da contesto in cui sei cresciuto. Personalmente mi pare stranissimo non avere interessi o non essere curiosi proprio perchè per me è lìopposto, soffro x la mancanza di tempo materiale x poter soddisfare tutte le mie curiosità (forse troppe:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . Ma di sicuro rispetto molto di + un "ignorantone" che non mi azzecca un congiuntivo di un laureatone che è in grado di parlare solo ed esclusivamente della propria specializzazione, escludendo tutti coloro che non reputa all'altezza.

Faccio un esempio esplicativo: ho una conoscente che letteralmente non ha interessi, mai letto un libro....beh, dato che io x carattere tendo a non escludere MAI nessuno ho cominciato a parlare di cucina e di tutte le cose che essendo rapportate alla vita di tutti i giorni non necessitano cultura.
Al contrario conosco persone laureate in medicina che ti copnsiderano un essere inferiore se non sai da che cappero è composto il DNA...ecco con loro non riesco proprio ad instaurare un dialogo (e detto da me....)


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Idem.


sì, senz'altro.
ma per fare una distinzione veloce tra due persone di diversa cultura come prima discriminante avremo la scolarizzazione o no?
poi è chiaro che c'è tanto altro


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho detto che coincidono, ma che la cultura un po' dipende anche dalla scolarizzazione...mi spiego: ci sono libri che non ho preso più in mano dal liceo, tipo quello di fisica o di geografia astronomica.....ma restano le nozioni e quelle, o la gran parte, le ricordo bene. Anche quelle per me son cultura. se non avessi studiato non saprei che la figura geometrica della terra è detta geoide o che la Seconda Legge della Termodinamica enuncia che tutte le volte che si verifica una trasformazione di energia, cioè una reazione chimica, non si può utilizzare tutta l'energia inizialmente disponibile... mi pare


 
io in tutte le materie scientifiche sono ignorante come una capra, qui lo dico e qui lo ribadisco! e dirò di +...non me ne frega una cippa lippa!!!!


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> o che è volgare nel parlare e nel comportarsi.


 
La volgarità non la sopporto nemmeno io.


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io invece credo che questo argomento, comune a moltissime coppie, sia un motivo di rafforzamento del legame.
> 
> opinione personale, si intende...


Mah credevo ci fosse differenza ma ammetto che ho avuto meno delusioni da uomini politicamente avversi alla mia posizione.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io in tutte le materie scientifiche sono ignorante come una capra, qui lo dico e qui lo ribadisco! e dirò di +...non me ne frega una cippa lippa!!!!


male.

la scienza è l'ossigeno della mente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





( non ricordo chi la disse stà frase: chi mi aiuta? )


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Al contrario conosco persone laureate in medicina che ti copnsiderano un essere inferiore se non sai da che cappero è composto il DNA...ecco con loro non riesco proprio ad instaurare un dialogo (e detto da me....)


Concordo. Trovo difficile dialogare con chi crede che la laurea dia la cultura, è la vita che lo fa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> male.
> 
> la scienza è l'ossigeno della mente.
> 
> ...


 

tu


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Maggio 2009)

La cultura non è un fine, ma un mezzo.
Per far che cosa, ognuno è libero di scegliere come meglio crede


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu


non sono così importante.

io conto come il due di picche.

seriamente, nessuno si ricorda di chi è stà frase?


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, senz'altro.
> ma per fare una distinzione veloce tra due persone di diversa cultura come prima discriminante avremo la scolarizzazione o no?
> poi è chiaro che c'è tanto altro


Non sarei così sicura, la scolarizzazione porta alla cultura in un determinato ambito. E in Italia significa soprattutto prestigio sociale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Trovo difficile dialogare con chi crede che la laurea dia la cultura, è la vita che lo fa.


la laurea dà istruzione, conoscenza, non certo cultura.
ma a prescindere da questa, è il fatto che molti laureti siano convinti di essere "migliori" di chi laureato non è, che mi lascia allibita.
e ce ne sono davvero parecchi. per non parlare poi di quelli per cui livello di scolarizzazione è direttamente proporzionale con l'intelligenza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> male.
> 
> la scienza è l'ossigeno della mente.
> 
> ...


 
Non saprei, ma per citare un vero grande:
_"La Scienza senza Filosofia è arida, la Filosofia senza Scienza è vuota._
_(A. Einstein)_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non sono così importante.
> 
> io conto come il due di picche.
> 
> seriamente, nessuno si ricorda di chi è stà frase?


io no. ho anche cercato su internet e non ho trovato nulla, per quello ho risposto "tu".


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la laurea dà istruzione, conoscenza, non certo cultura.
> ma a prescindere da questa, *è il fatto che molti laureti siano convinti di essere "migliori" di chi laureato non è*, che mi lascia allibita.
> e ce ne sono davvero parecchi. per non parlare poi di quelli per cui livello di scolarizzazione è direttamente proporzionale con l'intelligenza.


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.


nel senso che lo pensi anche tu?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la laurea dà istruzione, conoscenza, non certo cultura.
> ma a prescindere da questa, è il fatto che molti laureti siano convinti di essere "migliori" di chi laureato non è, che mi lascia allibita.
> e ce ne sono davvero parecchi. per non parlare poi di quelli per cui livello di scolarizzazione è direttamente proporzionale con l'intelligenza.


esimia è anche vero, però, che nel corso degli studi può capitare di vneire a contatto con nozioni che ti fanno venir voglia di approfondire dei concetti e te li vai a guardare per conto tuo. Probabilmente non studiando non avresti nemmeno saputo che quei concetti esistevano


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> esimia è anche vero, però, che nel corso degli studi può capitare di vneire a contatto con nozioni che ti fanno venir voglia di approfondire dei concetti e te li vai a guardare per conto tuo. Probabilmente non studiando non avresti nemmeno saputo che quei concetti esistevano


L'espressione "la fame vien mangiando" si adatta particolarmente alla cultura.
Ogni risposta contiene in sè nuove domande, per cui chi non accetta risposte, può solo cullarsi nella propria placida ignoranza. Lo studio scolastico offre delle basi dalle quali una mente aperta può trarre ragione di ulteriore curiosità. E' lo stolto, non l'ignorante, che si accontenta della risposta in sé.


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nel senso che lo pensi anche tu?
















   ma no, nel senso che sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> esimia è anche vero, però, che nel corso degli studi può capitare di vneire a contatto con nozioni che ti fanno venir voglia di approfondire dei concetti e te li vai a guardare per conto tuo. Probabilmente non studiando non avresti nemmeno saputo che quei concetti esistevano


 
sicuramente, dottissima. ma è anche vero che studiando medicina (tanto per dire) trascuri delle nozioni di gelogia, magari, o di storia, continuando a ignorarla. 
tra l'altro la voglia di approfondire non credo proprio sia di tutti. se sei una persona "curiosa", lo sei anche senza frequentare l'università. sicuramente continueranno ad esistere concetti che ignori, come esisteranno per chi studia una disciplina, trascurandone altre.
ricordo la mia insegnante di steno delle superiori. era l'unica a non essere laureata ma era sicuramente quella di maggior spessore di tutti gli altri, soprattutto a livello di conoscenze. qualunque fosse l'argomento di cui si parlava, non la trovavi impreparata. contrariamente al professore di matematica che parlava un italiano disarmante, che gli avrebbe dovuto far meritare quanto meno il ritiro della patente, e quando glielo facevamo notare (davanti a certi errori non si poteva tacere), rispondeva "o studiavo matematica, o studiavo italiano".


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la laurea dà istruzione, conoscenza, non certo cultura.
> ma a prescindere da questa, è il fatto che molti laureti siano convinti di essere "migliori" di chi laureato non è, che mi lascia allibita.
> e ce ne sono davvero parecchi. *per non parlare poi di quelli per cui livello di scolarizzazione è direttamente proporzionale con l'intelligenza.*


 a me pare scontato dire che non sia così .ma non posso negare che alla base della cultura se c'è la conoscenza e istruzione è molto più semplice approfondire e allargare la mente.
non prendo neanche in considerazione chi è tanto sciocco da ritenersi migliore per una laurea ma devo dire che anche l'ignoranza ostentata  e certa supponenza di chi afferma che lo studio non serve a nulla m'indispone


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2009)

*Quando*

vivevo a Berlino mi aveva colpita molto la domanda che si faceva sempre "cosa stai studiando?" non "studi per diventare...", ma studi e basta. La differenza sta lì secondo me.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma no, nel senso che sono d'accordo con te.


 













l'avevo capito, scherzavo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare scontato dire che non sia così .ma non posso negare che alla base della cultura se c'è la conoscenza e istruzione è molto più semplice approfondire e allargare la mente.
> non prendo neanche in considerazione chi è tanto sciocco da ritenersi migliore per una laurea ma devo dire che *anche l'ignoranza ostentata e certa supponenza di chi afferma che lo studio non serve a nulla m'indispone*


assolutamente. lo studio serve sempre e comunque, fosse anche "solo" per arricchimento personale.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho detto che coincidono, ma che la cultura un po' dipende anche dalla scolarizzazione...mi spiego: ci sono libri che non ho preso più in mano dal liceo, tipo quello di fisica o di geografia astronomica.....ma restano le nozioni e quelle, o la gran parte, le ricordo bene. Anche quelle per me son cultura. se non avessi studiato non saprei che la figura geometrica della terra è detta geoide o che la Seconda Legge della Termodinamica* enuncia che tutte le volte che si verifica una trasformazione di energia, cioè una reazione chimica, non si può utilizzare tutta l'energia inizialmente disponibile*... mi pare


Enunciato perfetto, ottima memoria!
Volgarmente si potrebbe formulare così: col tempo tutte le cose finiscono con l'andare in vacca


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Enunciato perfetto, ottima memoria!
> Volgarmente si potrebbe formulare così: col tempo tutte le cose finiscono con l'andare in vacca


 confesso: avrei voluto scrivere come hai detto tu, ma ho troppo rispetto per la scienza


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2009)

è impressionante il fatto che meno sai più sei convinto di sapere e viceversa


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Maggio 2009)

io mi ho studiato...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è impressionante il fatto che meno sai più sei convinto di sapere e viceversa



E' anche un filino preoccupante.


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è impressionante il fatto che meno sai più sei convinto di sapere e viceversa


Meno si sa di cosa?


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Meno si sa di cosa?


 chi parla?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

che me la impresti la ghitara?


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che me la impresti la ghitara?


 anche lei ha sbagl 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 iato numero


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche lei ha sbagl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahò so sabrina.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è impressionante il fatto che meno sai più sei convinto di sapere e viceversa


 E' sempre così alla fine... la forma genera certezze, il contenuto solo domande.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> confesso: avrei voluto scrivere come hai detto tu, *ma ho troppo rispetto per la scienza*


 Fai male


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fai male


 qualcosa bisognerà pur rispettare nella vita....




detto da un fisico l'è tosta, eh


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

A parte tutti questi discorsi e nobili posizioni... c'entra tutto relatiamente!

Mio fratello e' uno _sportivo_ a parte i libri di scuola non credo abbia mai aperto altri libri... il suo interesse e' lo sport. amen.
E' una di quelle persone semplici, niente massimi sistemi della vita... vive tranquillo possibilmente in pace con tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La sua attuale compagnia e' un ingegnere, legge tantissimo veramente una donna di ottima cultura. Sono innamoratissimi l'uno dell'altra: lei le fa il pane fresco la mattina, lui le fa tutti i lavoretti in casa... la domenica mio fratello si guarda la partita sbragato sul divano, lei le si siede accanto e legge.

Questo per dire che spesso ci facciamo un sacco di preconcetti, scartando per non idoneo chi e' troppo diverso da noi.


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte tutti questi discorsi e nobili posizioni... c'entra tutto relatiamente!
> 
> Mio fratello e' uno _sportivo_ a parte i libri di scuola non credo abbia mai aperto altri libri... il suo interesse e' lo sport. amen.
> E' una di quelle persone semplici, niente massimi sistemi della vita... vive tranquillo possibilmente in pace con tutti
> ...









Mi fai venire in mente una cara amica che dice sempre a noi zitelle: "non cercate un uomo col lanternino ma col cuore" mi fa molto ridere però è vero. Inoltre la vera cultura dovrebbe avvicinare e non creare barriere.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> qualcosa bisognerà pur rispettare nella vita....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sono i peggiori...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono i peggiori...


 non sempre...


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non sempre...


 Si salvano giusto i Nobel...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia


 Credo che conti molto più che l'uguaglianza culturale quella di propensione mentale. 
Intendo che è bello condividere la passione per la lettura ad esempio, ma ancora meglio e comunque bello poter parlare uno di lettura e l'altro di musica e arricchirsi reciprocamente.
Non mi sarebbe possibile stare con una persona gretta, che in pubblico sia volgare e incapace di inserirsi in una conversazione di ogni genere quantomeno da auditore. 
Quindi penso che sia fondamentale per il benessere della coppia avere aperture mentali simili: se ad uno piace viaggiare e l'altro è un pantofolaio, se uno ama informarsi e l'altro non ha alcun interesse nemmeno ad ascoltare, se uno è una persona curiosa e intelligente e l'altro non ha interessi nè passioni nè voglia di capire e migliorare... credo che anche il più grande amore finisce per morire... di fame!


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Io personalmente trovo che la differenza di cultura se intesa come titoli di studio non conti una beata fava nel rapporto fra due persone, così come le differenze di idee politiche religiose etc, sempre che si rispetti l'altro. Io sono laureata, mio marito no, io voto da una parte e lui dall'altra, tifiamo persino per due squadre diverse eppure questo è stato l'ultimo dei miei problemi di coppia. La laurea l'ho presa per me, perchè mi serviva per il lavoro che volevo fare e non per farne sfoggio con altri. Trovo i miei dotti colleghi di una pesantezza senza limiti, parlano solo ed esclusivamente di ciò che hanno studiato e non sono, spesso, in grado di cavarsela nelle cose più stupide e pratiche.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

per me la differenza di cultura incide e pesa parecchio.
Perchè è ovvio che se io ho studiato, sono curiosa, m'informo ( insomma uso il cranietto) non posso avere una fava da spartire con chi ha tre idee  messe in croce, non ha interessi , non è curioso , non s'interessa ad altro che a calcio e cazzate e se gli parlo di amadeus crede intenda il presentatore...alla lunga credo proprio che porti a non avere una fava in comune.
Sulla politica e le idee diverse invece non vedo il problema anche se ho viste coppie quasi finire alle mani durante risse politiche....(pure giocare a carte fa male alla coppia...)


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me la differenza di cultura incide e pesa parecchio.
> Perchè è ovvio che se io ho studiato, sono curiosa, m'informo ( insomma uso il cranietto) non posso avere una fava da spartire con chi ha tre idee messe in croce, non ha interessi , non è curioso , non s'interessa ad altro che a calcio e cazzate e se gli parlo di amadeus crede intenda il presentatore...alla lunga credo proprio che porti a non avere una fava in comune.
> Sulla politica e le idee diverse invece non vedo il problema anche se ho viste coppie quasi finire alle mani durante risse politiche*....(pure giocare a carte fa male alla coppia...)*


 














  vero!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> vero!



c'è una coppia di amici di mia madre che sono ancora perfetti (hanno sui 75) innamorati fino a che non si siedono al tavolo da gioco..lì affilano i coltelli e se le danno di santa ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tante volte io propongo una partitina solo per divertirmi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me la differenza di cultura incide e pesa parecchio.
> Perchè è ovvio che se io ho studiato, sono curiosa, m'informo ( insomma uso il cranietto) non posso avere una fava da spartire con chi ha tre idee messe in croce, non ha interessi , non è curioso , non s'interessa ad altro che a calcio e cazzate e se gli parlo di amadeus crede intenda il presentatore...alla lunga credo proprio che porti a non avere una fava in comune.
> Sulla politica e le idee diverse invece non vedo il problema anche se ho viste coppie quasi finire alle mani durante risse politiche*....(pure giocare a carte fa male alla coppia...)*


questa tre la straquoto col sangue


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è una coppia di amici di mia madre che sono ancora perfetti (hanno sui 75) innamorati fino a che non si siedono al tavolo da gioco..lì affilano i coltelli e se le danno di santa ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu sei proprio un ammmore!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è una coppia di amici di mia madre che sono ancora perfetti (hanno sui 75) innamorati fino a che non si siedono al tavolo da gioco..lì affilano i coltelli e se le danno di santa ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
anche tra me ed il mio boy è così! lui poi bara sempre ed io mi incazzo come una jena. butto le carte, urliamo con i ns amici che sghignazzano....è + forte di noi...fuori dal letto nessuna pietà


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche tra me ed il mio boy è così! lui poi bara sempre ed io mi incazzo come una jena. butto le carte, urliamo con i ns amici che sghignazzano....è + forte di noi...fuori dal letto nessuna pietà


io amavo molto giocare a risiko con gli amici e il mio ex marito ma s'incazzavano sempre perchè quando mi rompevo o perdevo davo una manata ai carrarmatini e buttavo tutto all'aria..
A carte anch'io baro come una stronza


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io amavo molto giocare a risiko con gli amici e il mio ex marito ma s'incazzavano sempre perchè quando mi rompevo o perdevo davo una manata ai carrarmatini e buttavo tutto all'aria..
> A carte anch'io baro come una stronza


 
io non baro x niente e mi straincazzo se mi accrorgo che si bara. una volta giocando a pictionnary un ns amico disegna 4 omini attorno ad un tavolo, salta su il mio ragazzo e fa "giunta comunale!" e noi come 4 rinco ci siamo guardate in faccia cercando di capire come da 4 omini fosse arrivato a giunta comunale....cocomere che non siamo altro!!gliel'aveva detto a bassa voce e noi causa musica no navevamo sentito!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io non baro x niente e mi straincazzo se mi accrorgo che si bara. una volta giocando a pictionnary un ns amico disegna 4 omini attorno ad un tavolo, salta su il mio ragazzo e fa "giunta comunale!" e noi come 4 rinco ci siamo guardate in faccia cercando di capire come da 4 omini fosse arrivato a giunta comunale....cocomere che non siamo altro!!gliel'aveva detto a bassa voce e noi causa musica no navevamo sentito!


c'era un gioco a carte in cui c'era quello che doveva eliminare tutti per vincere.
Quando ti batteva eri morto (si diceva proprio fare il morto).
Tutte le volte che mi arrivava la carta dall'assassino io facevo finta di svenire e mi piegavo sul tavolo col braccio e il dito che indicava l'assassino.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












s'incazzavano tutti come tori perchè non dovevi mai dire chi ti aveva passato la carta che ti faceva morire


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'era un gioco a carte in cui c'era quello che doveva eliminare tutti per vincere.
> Quando ti batteva eri morto (si diceva proprio fare il morto).
> Tutte le volte che mi arrivava la carta dall'assassino io facevo finta di svenire e mi piegavo sul tavolo col braccio e il dito che indicava l'assassino..
> 
> ...


 
Altre liti storiche a taboo (quel gioco che devi cercare di far indovinare delle parole senza usarne altre che sono riportate nella lista).....siamo arrivati ad un punto che x un periodo o giocavo io o giocava lui. 
A parte che io lo controllavo come 1 rotwiler, ma avevo il mio perchè! non avendo un vocabolario forbitissimo (neppure gli altri ns amici maschietti a dire il vero) si sceglieva le parole + facili mentre ci distraevamo! Mentre noi ragazze facevamo i salti mortali x spiegare le parole + impossibili


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Maggio 2009)

....e cosa si fa quando il divario intellettuale è enorme ma l'affinità sessuale è grande? (sì, ok...so già la risposta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ....e cosa si fa quando il divario intellettuale è enorme ma l'affinità sessuale è grande? (sì, ok...so già la risposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si tromba senza discutere di kierkegaard


----------



## Old irresponsabile (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me la differenza di cultura incide e pesa parecchio.
> Perchè è ovvio che se io ho studiato, sono curiosa, m'informo ( insomma uso il cranietto) non posso avere una fava da spartire con chi ha tre idee messe in croce, non ha interessi , non è curioso , non s'interessa ad altro che a calcio e cazzate e se gli parlo di amadeus crede intenda il presentatore...alla lunga credo proprio che porti a non avere una fava in comune.
> Sulla politica e le idee diverse invece non vedo il problema anche se ho viste coppie quasi finire alle mani durante risse politiche....(*pure giocare a carte fa male alla coppia...)*


dipende: se si gioca a strip-poker.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è impressionante il fatto che meno sai più sei convinto di sapere e viceversa


"Chi sa fare fa, chi non sa fare insegna, chi non sa insegnare insegna agli insegnanti, e chi non sa insegnare agli insegnanti fa politica"


----------



## Old sperella (29 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si tromba senza discutere di kierkegaard


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*......*



sperella ha detto:


>


Solo che tra una trombata ed un'altra  qualcosa bisognerà pur farla. magari insieme, magari chiacchierando. se ci sono gli argomenti in comune però  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A meno che tutto non si riduca ad una lunga e trepidante attesa tra una trombata ed un'altra: il che sarebbe anche legittimo. Ma forse un po' noioso ....


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Solo che tra una trombata ed un'altra qualcosa bisognerà pur farla. magari insieme, magari chiacchierando. se ci sono gli argomenti in comune però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E poi trombare solo per trombare, mah...


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io non ne faccio tanto una questione di laurea , ma piuttosto di cultura personale e vivacità intellettuale .


yes !


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Sara' ma io un rompicoglioni, egocentrico, _puzzinosetto_ come me al mio fianco non ce lo voglio piu'!

Ricordo litigate furiose per minchiate incredibili...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara' ma io un rompicoglioni, egocentrico, _puzzinosetto_ come me al mio fianco non ce lo voglio piu'!
> 
> Ricordo litigate furiose per minchiate incredibili...


Potresti trovare un uomo mediamente colto ed istruito che non abbia il tuo stesso carattere. Voglio dire se il problema è caratteriale, prescinde dallo spessore intellettuale della coppia il ftto che si possa o meno andar d'acordo. Credo io, eh.
ps Dov'è Maggie la nemica dei minatori?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



MK ha detto:


> E poi trombare solo per trombare, mah...


mai dire mai. Serve anche quello. Ogni cosa a tempo debito.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mai dire mai. Serve anche quello. Ogni cosa a tempo debito.


Una volta ogni tanto forse, poi ci si annoia...


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Una volta ogni tanto forse, poi ci si annoia...


 

Ma non credo mica sai. Se si è entrambi consapevoli del fatto che si tromba tanto per trombare, se nessuno dei due ci perde il sonno, direi che di noioso non c'è nulla...certo che se dev'essere solo sesso deve essere una cosa molto ben fatta altrimenti non ne vale la pena


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*............*



lale75 ha detto:


> Ma non credo mica sai. Se si è entrambi consapevoli del fatto che si tromba tanto per trombare, se nessuno dei due ci perde il sonno, direi che di noioso non c'è nulla...certo che se dev'essere solo sesso deve essere una cosa molto ben fatta altrimenti non ne vale la pena


Quototi. Dipende da quello che i due vogliono.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Potresti trovare un uomo mediamente colto ed istruito che non abbia il tuo stesso carattere. Voglio dire se il problema è caratteriale, prescinde dallo spessore intellettuale della coppia il ftto che si possa o meno andar d'acordo. Credo io, eh.
> ps Dov'è Maggie la nemica dei minatori?



C'ho provato, carattere un po' piu' mite... l'ho messo sotto col trattore (tra l'altro era, e' un fumettista).


Oggi la Thatcher l'ho lasciata riposare... non mi dire che anche a te sta piu' simpatica lei


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quototi. Dipende da quello che i due vogliono.


 
Esatto, certo non c'è nulla di peggio che non sapere cosa vuole l'altro o, peggio, che l'altro per trombare ti racconti la fiaba dell'orso e tu ti illudi. Meglio esser chiari, secondo me, poi uno decide se gli va o meno...ma di noioso, ripeto, non ci vedo proprio nulla, anzi.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Esatto, certo non c'è nulla di peggio che non sapere cosa vuole l'altro o, peggio, che l'altro per trombare ti racconti la fiaba dell'orso e tu ti illudi. Meglio esser chiari, secondo me, poi uno decide se gli va o meno...ma di noioso, ripeto, non ci vedo proprio nulla, anzi.



Anche per me.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho provato, carattere un po' piu' mite... l'ho messo sotto col trattore (tra l'altro era, e' un fumettista).
> 
> 
> Oggi la Thatcher l'ho lasciata riposare... non mi dire che anche a te sta piu' simpatica lei


Nooooooooooo ..... Ti pare che potrei mai sostenere una cosa simile? Voi sardi siete vendicativi .....


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho provato, carattere un po' piu' mite... l'ho messo sotto col trattore (tra l'altro era, e' un fumettista).
> 
> 
> Oggi la Thatcher l'ho lasciata riposare... non mi dire che anche a te sta piu' simpatica lei


 io una volta ho provato a descrivere come volevo l'uomo al mio fianco, le cose imprescindibili, insomma, quelle che mi avrebbero fatto innamorare e restare innamorata. ho detto 'ah, sè, non esiste mica uno così'... invece.... certe volte il ganzo mi sconvolge perchè è persino meglio di quello che pensavo io!!! Poi ha anche un milione di altre cose che non pensavo neppure, ma tant'è!!!
Lettri, come lo vorresti di carattere quest'uomo per te?


----------



## Old sperella (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Solo che tra una trombata ed un'altra  qualcosa bisognerà pur farla. magari insieme, magari chiacchierando. se ci sono gli argomenti in comune però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma gli argomenti in comune ci sono quasi con tutti , difficile trovare una persona con cui non riuscire a parlare di nulla


----------



## Old sperella (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara' ma io un rompicoglioni, egocentrico, _puzzinosetto_ come me al mio fianco non ce lo voglio piu'!
> 
> Ricordo litigate furiose per minchiate incredibili...


a seconda del carattere così ci si scanna . 
I puzzinosi non li reggo neanche io .


----------



## Old sperella (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho provato, carattere un po' piu' mite... l'ho messo sotto col trattore (tra l'altro era, e' un fumettista).
> 
> 
> Oggi la Thatcher l'ho lasciata riposare... non mi dire che anche a te sta piu' simpatica lei


io preferisco la iena


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io una volta ho provato a descrivere come volevo l'uomo al mio fianco, le cose imprescindibili, insomma, quelle che mi avrebbero fatto innamorare e restare innamorata. ho detto 'ah, sè, non esiste mica uno così'... invece.... certe volte il ganzo mi sconvolge perchè è persino meglio di quello che pensavo io!!! Poi ha anche un milione di altre cose che non pensavo neppure, ma tant'è!!!
> Lettri, come lo vorresti di carattere quest'uomo per te?


Qui casca l'asinello cara Grande... dopo profonde ricerche mi son ben resa conto che chi mi attrae e' come me... e se ci penso e' cosi' che lo vorrei!

So che potrei puntare ad altro, tipo l'affidabilita', la dolcezza... ma questi tipi mi annoiano, per quanto colti e vivaci intellettualmente mi annoiano... 

Mi metto l'anima in pace


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qui casca l'asinello cara Grande... dopo profonde ricerche mi son ben resa conto che chi mi attrae e' come me... e se ci penso e' cosi' che lo vorrei!
> 
> So che potrei puntare ad altro, tipo l'affidabilita', la dolcezza... ma questi tipi mi annoiano, per quanto colti e vivaci intellettualmente mi annoiano...
> 
> Mi metto l'anima in pace


Guarda che ti capisco perfettamente! 
In 10-15 anni di vita relazionale con l'altro sesso non ho fatto che annoiarmi dopo 5-10gg.
Le uniche relazioni di durata decente sono state con uomini impossibili.
Finchè non mi sono guardata allo specchio e ho detto 'ma tu, che diavolo vuoi?'
E ho capito che volevo uno che mi amasse come se fossi la cosa più bella esistente sulla terra, come mi amava mio padre e allo stesso tempo fosse sfuggente nel suo amore, incapace di dimostrarlo davvero coi gesti ma tale che lo 'sentivi' a pelle... come mi amava mia madre....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















che quadro psicologico, eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ti ricorda nessuno?


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

ma nessuno cerca l'inaffidabile stronzo cazzone selvatico ?


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma nessuno cerca l'inaffidabile stronzo cazzone selvatico ?




















  selvatico in che senso?


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

non addomesticato... che a agisce per puro istinto, ben lontano dall'esser razionale

imprevedibile, incoerente 

una serpe che ti sfugge tra le mani


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma nessuno cerca l'inaffidabile stronzo cazzone selvatico ?


 emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm














































































NO, GRAZIE!


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> *non addomesticato... che a agisce per puro istinto, ben lontano dall'esser razionale*
> 
> imprevedibile, incoerente
> 
> una serpe che ti sfugge tra le mani


 


Oh sì a me uno così piacerebbe....odio le persone prevedibili


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

c'è chi apprezza allora ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Grande stavo quasi dicendo : vedi vedi che in fondo in fondo un pò le garbo !


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> c'è chi apprezza allora ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah, lo stronzo selvatico e imprevedibile saresti tu?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oh sì a me uno così piacerebbe....odio le persone prevedibili


Sei sicura di quello che dici?


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oh sì a me uno così piacerebbe....odio le persone prevedibili


 c'è differenza tra  il non essere prevedibili e l'essere sfuggenti.... 
io uno che vuol star solo ma sta con me perchè i massaggi vengono meglio così....na na!!


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ah, lo stronzo selvatico e imprevedibile saresti tu?


 
si  

	
	
		
		
	


	





oggi me la sto spassando a legegrvi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (29 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> c'è differenza tra il non essere prevedibili e l'essere sfuggenti....
> io uno che vuol star solo ma sta con me perchè i massaggi vengono meglio così....na na!!


massaggi?


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei sicura di quello che dici?





Grande82 ha detto:


> c'è differenza tra il non essere prevedibili e l'essere sfuggenti....
> *io uno che vuol star solo ma sta con me perchè i massaggi vengono meglio così....*na na!!











Vabbè, chiaro che non intendo un tipo così, dai...però non mi piacciono neppure quelli che ti stan dietro in adorazione. Certo se uno mi dice che mi chiama e poi non lo fa ci sto male ma sicuramente mentiene vivo il mio interesse


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vabbè, chiaro che non intendo un tipo così, dai...però non mi piacciono neppure quelli che ti stan dietro in adorazione. Certo se uno mi dice che mi chiama e poi non lo fa ci sto male ma sicuramente mentiene vivo il mio interesse


 infatti è il binomio impossibile che credevo di non trovare.... quello che sa farmi sentire amata e adorata ma anche farmi impazzire mantenendo vivo l'interesse.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Però è diverso da quello che dice zyp... lui la prima parte la esclude... con rispetto, zyppino!


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti è il binomio impossibile che credevo di non trovare.... quello che sa farmi sentire amata e adorata ma anche farmi impazzire mantenendo vivo l'interesse.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Amata sarebbe sufficiente, guarda...adorata non so, forse è troppo


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti è il binomio impossibile che credevo di non trovare.... quello che sa farmi sentire amata e adorata ma anche farmi impazzire mantenendo vivo l'interesse.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


>


 
Sarebbe a dire che tu non chiami e non ti fai sentire mai?


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

io uso poco il cell, quindi chi lo usa normalmente con  me si trova a disagio

io mi faccio sentire ma non per sapere com'è andato il lavoro, ti chiamo se c'è qualcosa di interessante da dire o da fare

certo non ti chiamo ogni giorno e neppure ti mando 30 messaggi al dì

se mi vuoi è per altri motivi mica perchè son sempre li con la lingua di fuori


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io uso poco il cell, quindi chi lo usa normalmente con me si trova a disagio
> 
> io mi faccio sentire ma non per sapere com'è andato il lavoro, ti chiamo se c'è qualcosa di interessante da dire o da fare
> 
> ...


 

Dalla mi esperienza e dai discorsi con le amiche mi par di capire che la maggior parte degli uomini siano così: noi stiamo ad aspettare telefonate che non arrivano mai pensando che se uno non chiama è perchè non è interessato, invece credo che il motivo sia molto più semplicemente che non abbiamo le stesse esigenze.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

certo

anche se il confine è poco chiaro, strategie, altri interessi, altre abitudini

.... se la frequenza è molto bassa, alla base manca qualcosa, manca interesse


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io uso poco il cell, quindi chi lo usa normalmente con me si trova a disagio
> 
> io mi faccio sentire ma non per sapere com'è andato il lavoro, ti chiamo se c'è qualcosa di interessante da dire o da fare
> 
> ...


 e credi che mandare sms o chiamare sia avere la lingua fuori? 
io semplicemente credo che se mi chiami è perchè hai voglia ed esigenza di chiamare.
Ed è un segnale forte e chiaro: ho voglia di te e solo di te.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e credi che mandare sms o chiamare sia avere la lingua fuori?
> io semplicemente credo che se mi chiami è perchè hai voglia ed esigenza di chiamare.
> Ed è un segnale forte e chiaro: ho voglia di te e solo di te.


 
certo Grande quando sono interessato son più attento più pronto, cerco e voglio

il telefono non è parte di me, piuttosto organizzo e poi ci vediamo ma di sentirsi ogni sera con ??????? nulla da dirsi dopo un pò è un'abitudine a cui non ci si sottrae ma che allo stesso tempo infastidisce profondamente

io ri9esco a stare al tel per circa 3 -5 min, oltre se non per gravi motivi ho giù piantato il cell nel muro

ad oggi sonoa quota 4 .... 

lingua di fuori non per indicar sottomissione, è solo per far capire che penso anche ad altro e la mia testa può esser altrove


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> certo
> 
> anche se il confine è poco chiaro, strategie, altri interessi, altre abitudini
> 
> .... se la frequenza è molto bassa, alla base manca qualcosa, manca interesse


 mi sembra alquanto chiaro... e una volta a settimana + fine sett E' SCARSA..... per come la vedo io....


----------



## Grande82 (29 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dalla mi esperienza e dai discorsi con le amiche mi par di capire che la maggior parte degli uomini siano così: noi stiamo ad aspettare telefonate che non arrivano mai pensando che se uno non chiama è perchè non è interessato, invece credo che il motivo sia molto più semplicemente che non abbiamo le stesse esigenze.


 quando ho iniziato a frequentare il mio attuale compagno, dopo la prima uscita, lui mi ha telefonato la sera dopo
e quella dopo ancora
e quello che mi disse fu: pensavo di non chiamare ma ho sentito il desiderio e l'esigenza di sentirti....
fidati: se non chiamano non ti vogliono abbastanza....


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando ho iniziato a frequentare il mio attuale compagno, dopo la prima uscita, lui mi ha telefonato la sera dopo
> e quella dopo ancora
> e quello che mi disse fu: pensavo di non chiamare ma ho sentito il desiderio e l'esigenza di sentirti....
> fidati: se non chiamano non ti vogliono abbastanza....


o magari son confusi come me


----------



## lale75 (29 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando ho iniziato a frequentare il mio attuale compagno, dopo la prima uscita, lui mi ha telefonato la sera dopo
> e quella dopo ancora
> e quello che mi disse fu: pensavo di non chiamare ma ho sentito il desiderio e l'esigenza di sentirti....
> fidati: se non chiamano non ti vogliono abbastanza....


 
Non lo so Grande, forse hai ragione, ma davvero fra le donne è una lamentela ricorrente quella del lui che non si fa mai sentire quindi o gli uomini sono per la maggior parte disinteressati o, evidentemente, abbiamo esigenze diverse. Mio marito, come Zyp, non sta al telefono con me per più di due minuti perchè la cosa lo infastidisce e si fa raramente sentire anche via sms ed è sempre stato così. Quando abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci non lo sentivo anche per giorni interi ed ogni volta che ci si vedeva non ci lasciavamo mai con un appuntamento per la volta dopo...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Esatto, certo non c'è nulla di peggio che non sapere cosa vuole l'altro o, peggio, che l'altro per trombare ti racconti la fiaba dell'orso e tu ti illudi. Meglio esser chiari, secondo me, poi uno decide se gli va o meno...ma di noioso, ripeto, non ci vedo proprio nulla, anzi.


....Credetemi, in certe circostanze serve.
E non sarà per sempre....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Guarda che ti capisco perfettamente!
> In 10-15 anni di vita relazionale con l'altro sesso non ho fatto che annoiarmi dopo 5-10gg.
> Le uniche relazioni di durata decente sono state con uomini impossibili.
> Finchè non mi sono guardata allo specchio e ho detto 'ma tu, che diavolo vuoi?'
> ...


Il fatto e' che a me al momento non m'interessa proprio... non credo neanche di riuscire a sostenere una situazione simile (parte in neretto) in generale... alla fine io sfuggo dall'impegno


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Maggio 2009)

*emma*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che rilevanza può avere l'uguaglianza culturale per il benessere di una coppia



sicuramente è importante.credo che sia una questione di codici comunicativi, la stessa formazione puo' aiutare la comprensione; dico A e viene percepito A e non G.e viceversa.

Questo in via iniziale.

nel lungo periodo pero' non è piu' sufficente, o quantomeno mi rendo conto che è la voglia   di comprendere che A sia A veramente e non una bugia intelletuale.
questo penso  in maniera assolutamente semplificata.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> certo Grande quando sono interessato son più attento più pronto, cerco e voglio
> 
> il telefono non è parte di me, piuttosto organizzo e poi ci vediamo ma di sentirsi ogni sera con ??????? *nulla da dirsi dopo un pò è un'abitudine a cui non ci si sottrae ma che allo stesso tempo infastidisce profondamente*
> 
> ...



Questa è una sciocchezza!

Se vuoi bene a qualcuno, condividi un mondo di emozioni, valori, impressioni! E puoi parlarne alla morte  - magari anche ripetendo gli stessi concetti - perché TI PIACE! TI FA STARE BENE!

Possiamo parlare di musica, libri, cinema, viaggi, cibo, calcio, i colleghi, i famigliari, gli amici, quel che succede nel mondo.

Non è VERO che parlare sia solo una caratteristica femminile. Io conosco almeno due uomini con cui parlo quotidianamente di tutto e di piu' da anni. 

Se ti annoi, è perché in verità tu con queste persone non condividi NULLA di te, non sei aperto a discutere, e di loro IN FONDO non ti importa nulla, tantomeno la loro opinione sulle cose.

Il che non è solo colpa tua, magari anche loro che non si sono messe in gioco e non ti hanno aperto la loro anima.

Ma, credimi, una storia dove non si sente mai ha senso se il non sentirsi è sostituito dal VEDERSI (quindi parlare di persona!), altrimenti sono solo scuse.

Se non mi chiami per una settimana, e nemmeno mi vedi, è perché sul serio hai di MEGLIO da fare, e di me non te frega nulla!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Avete mai visto quelle coppiette in pizzeria, grugni e silenzi annoiati? MAMMA MIA CHE TRISTEZZA!

E quello sarebbe amore?!

Ma prendetevi un cane, sul serio!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> o magari son confusi come me



confuso è un'altra definizione per "non abbastanza interessato" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ho sempre piu' avuto a che fare con uomini "ossessivi" che silenti, Lale, se questo serve a "moderare" la tua statistica!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non lo so Grande, forse hai ragione, ma davvero fra le donne è una lamentela ricorrente quella del lui che non si fa mai sentire quindi o gli uomini sono per la maggior parte disinteressati o, evidentemente, abbiamo esigenze diverse. Mio marito, come Zyp, non sta al telefono con me per più di due minuti perchè la cosa lo infastidisce e si fa raramente sentire anche via sms ed è sempre stato così. Q*uando abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci non lo sentivo anche per giorni interi ed ogni volta che ci si vedeva non ci lasciavamo mai con un appuntamento per la volta dopo...*



Lale, scusa la durezza, ma questo tuo post spiega tante cose.

La spiegazione che io do' alla tua "statistica" è una terza via, rispetto alle due da te individuate.

A mio avviso MOLTI uomini non chiamano perché ci sono TROPPE storie in piedi ch*e non avrebbero motivo di essere tali*. TROPPE storie che le donne, specialmente noi, ci OSTINIAMO a tenere in piedi - approfittando della naturale ritrosia maschile a mettere i puntini sulle "i" - con uomini CHIARAMENTE non coinvolti quanti noi.

Queste storie talvolta, disgraziatamente, portano a matrimoni, che poi inesorabilmente fioriscono in divorzi, altre separazioni, altre insoddisfazioni.


Piu' che di uomini che telefonino, ci vorrebbero donne capaci di non imporsi, di non azzeccarsi, e di non portare in lungo storie nate morte.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Amata sarebbe sufficiente, guarda...adorata non so, forse è troppo



donne puntate all'adorazione!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> se mi vuoi è per altri motivi mica perchè son sempre li con la lingua di fuori



sarebbe un buon inizio.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma nessuno cerca l'inaffidabile stronzo cazzone selvatico ?



no.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *selvatico *in che senso?



che non si lava?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> non addomesticato... che a agisce per puro istinto, ben lontano dall'esser razionale
> 
> imprevedibile, incoerente
> 
> una *serpe *che ti sfugge tra le mani



un rettile piu' che un uomo


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei sicura di quello che dici?



Lale, forse tuo marito a suo modo è diventato TROPPO prevedibile.


----------



## Bruja (31 Maggio 2009)

*angelodelmale*

Ti cito:

"...sicuramente, dottissima. ma è anche vero che studiando medicina (tanto per dire) trascuri delle nozioni di gelogia, magari, o di storia, continuando a ignorarla. 
tra l'altro la voglia di approfondire non credo proprio sia di tutti. se sei una persona "curiosa", lo sei anche senza frequentare l'università. sicuramente continueranno ad esistere concetti che ignori, come esisteranno per chi studia una disciplina, trascurandone altre.
ricordo la mia insegnante di steno delle superiori. era l'unica a non essere laureata ma era sicuramente quella di maggior spessore di tutti gli altri, soprattutto a livello di conoscenze. qualunque fosse l'argomento di cui si parlava, non la trovavi impreparata. contrariamente al professore di matematica che parlava un italiano disarmante, che gli avrebbe dovuto far meritare quanto meno il ritiro della patente, e quando glielo facevamo notare (davanti a certi errori non si poteva tacere), rispondeva "o studiavo matematica, o studiavo italiano". 

Direi che hai espresso in modo chiaro, non paludato e puntuale le basi della conoscenza che sono un misto omogeneo e ben assortito di cultura, curiosità, interesse e ricerca. 
Tutti abbiamo una preferenza personale sui tipi di approfondimenti, ma il sapere é un continuo diverire e come é stato detto, meglio allievi a 80 anni che maestri a 20, dove in verità maestri non lo si può essere mai riguardo allo scibile in generale.
La cosa più detestabile é credere di poter giudicare di é più o meno colto o intelligente di noi... spesso la cultura é settoriale, e ancor più spesso l'intelligenza trova innumerevoli rivoli per esprimersi ed esplicitarsi.
Se é vero che si può essere colti in un campo e capre in altri, é anche vero che la vera intelligenza é sempre un salvagente che evita l'acqua alla gola dell'ignoranza.
Bruja


----------



## Old reale (31 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> questa tre la straquoto col sangue


 partitina a briscola, che ne dici?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale, scusa la durezza, ma questo tuo post spiega tante cose.
> 
> La spiegazione che io do' alla tua "statistica" è una terza via, rispetto alle due da te individuate.
> 
> ...


 







 guarda, Vere, purtroppo guardandomi indietro la quantità di errori che ho fatto in questa storia è enorme e mi rendo conto, io per prima, di esseremi intestardita a portarla avanti nonostante fossi ben consapevole di quanto eravamo e siamo incompatibili. Nulla di quanto mi possa essere detto da voi ora può sembrarmi duro o cattivo semplicemente perchè mi rendo conto io per prima di essermi rovinata la vita in nome di un sentimento che provavo solo io...


----------

